
What are you going to do after you've sold your company? - irakundji

======
nostrademons
Isn't this a little premature? I mean, except for PG, dshah, and perhaps a few
other lurkers, very few of us have sold (or statistically, are likely to sell)
a company.

That said, I'd probably work on some of the other ideas I've had. Ones that
are arguably more useful and more world-changing, but have little or no
revenue potential.

~~~
irakundji
Very true about the first statement. But I asked to see what people's
aspirations in life are. If money wasn't an issue and you could have
everything you want, what would you do with your time? I often ask myself this
so as to know that I am always following my hopes and dreams rather than
following money.

------
yaacovtp
Best advice I've heard about what to do after selling your company is to first
get your first one off the ground. If you want to go to Disneyland copy the
<http://www.twiddla.com/> guys and sell it a week later on sitepoint. That
ought to get you enough for a week in LA.

------
staunch
#7 <http://www.paulgraham.com/startuplessons.html>

I don't think there'd be a lot of visible changes. For a while I'd just relax,
eat right, and exercise until I got interested enough in something to work
hard on it.

------
ivan
Some people are lazy, exploit others good will and have luck, they sold their
company and other people are agile and doesn't have luck. If you was lazy
before, you stay lazy, and buy dream house, car or whatever ... if you are
agile, you start a new company.

------
chandrab
Find a new idea..and then build a bigger and better company! The journey is
the reward.

~~~
irakundji
I absolutely agree. I would start another one. Not so much because I want to
sell it. I have all these ideas that I have written down and I want to have an
opportunity to do them. Because they're your babies and you want to give them
ALL life. It's always hardest to decide which one to do now and which ones to
pursue later...

------
dawie
Drink, Party and start a new Company. Maybe move to a cheap warm country

------
budu3
Start a new one.

------
far33d
Go to Disneyland!

------
kul
Go to India

------
veritas
Sleep?

